# Apothecary work



## Jerry Fairchild (Oct 11, 2012)

Work on my apothecary bottles today making labels and filling bottles. Its a little boring, but it needs to be done.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

me to. not bored though. I'm making it for my secret reaper victim post a pic when you're done so we can compare


----------



## Jerry Fairchild (Oct 11, 2012)

i will post a pict when they are finished.


----------

